# Differences Between Last Winter and This Winter (thus far)



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

No comparison here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnowRemoval1;1896236 said:


> I run a local forecasting page and am pretty well known in the forecasting field with successful pages such as Storm Central and National Weather Authority. I did a quick Facebook post on the differences between last winter (2013-14) and this December (thus far) and what we can expect to close out the year. Not sure about you guys but I haven't had 1 real snow in Chicago this whole year!
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> ...


X-mas week looks interesting.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

We had lots this year. Well over 40-50 inches.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Pushin 2 Please;1896603 said:


> We had lots this year. Well over 40-50 inches.


Yep sure was alot so feeeeeew the clean ups are Killin me.....????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

4 or 5 pushes in November, didn't have that last year.

Almost a full week of cleanups this December, thankfully. 

It was just getting cranked up a year ago.


----------



## stevec22 (Oct 5, 2011)

only 1 clean up in eastern pa and that was before Thanksgiving


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I never saw any lawns being mowed like this winter. How many of you guys are still cutting grass? I had to laugh.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

This time last year we pushes, maybe 3 or 4 times and it was below 0.....0 pushes and 50F


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jasburrito;1900104 said:


> I never saw any lawns being mowed like this winter. How many of you guys are still cutting grass? I had to laugh.


We've done a bunch, still a few more to go.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

This is absolutely ridiculous. When the hell is winter gonna get here and let us make some dam money!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Last yr,a couple of inches at this time,this yr about 8 feet.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

grandview;1900178 said:


> Last yr,a couple of inches at this time,this yr about 8 feet.


Better you than us!!!!! Lol


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

grandview;1900178 said:


> Last yr,a couple of inches at this time,this yr about 8 feet.


That's crazy how many times did u get stuck hopefully no break downs either


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

rjigto4oje;1900185 said:


> That's crazy how many times did u get stuck hopefully no break downs either


I stayed in a Holiday inn the night before so I didn't get stuck,just itching alot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I wonder how different it's been for Randy.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

grandview;1900193 said:


> I stayed in a Holiday inn the night before so I didn't get stuck,just itching alot.


I think I would have rather gotten stuck than the itchy and scratchys


----------

